# Distorsión en amplificadores y trabajos sobre audio/acústica



## Fogonazo (Dic 27, 2018)

*Como suele ser el caso con artículos sobre temas de audio, la reciente serie de artículos de Douglas Self sobre distorsión del amplificador causó mucho interés a nivel mundial.
Sobre la base del trabajo de Doug, Edward Cherry ofrece una mirada mas en profundidad sobre la distorsión, y sobre como reducirla*


*FogoNotas:*
El Documento está en Inglés como la inmensa mayoría de los documentos_ *"Jugosos" *_
El documento es de 1993/94 lo que no afecta en *NADA *su validez

Como siempre si el documento resulta útil/interesantes, las cajas de la *Fogonazo INC* se encuentran abiertas para recibir donativos.
Si el documento *NO* resulta útil/interesantes, las cajas de la *Fogonazo INC* se encuentran abiertas para recibir quejas, previa compra del formulario pertinente.


----------



## Fogonazo (Dic 27, 2018)

Un poquitín mas de info sobre audio/acústica.


----------



## eleccortez (Dic 29, 2018)

muy buena información .


----------



## Fogonazo (Dic 29, 2018)

Continúa activa la *FogoBibliotea *de artículos de audio *++++*


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 2, 2019)

Forma simple de aparear transistores bipolares de señal.


----------

